# Cam's Journal



## camarosuper6 (Jul 6, 2005)

Whats up peeps...


Tuesday was Back and Traps

Nautilus Pullover Machine
1) 340lbs x 6 reps ( with controlled negative)
2) Negative Only 225 - each arm 5 reps with 4 second negative

Bent Rows
1) 260 x 11
20 260 x 8 (rest pause for 10 seconds) x 3 

Deadlifts
1) 405 x 6 (my first time doing deads since I pulled a muscle doing them 2 months ago)

Shrugs 
1) 405 x 6


Weight 237


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 6, 2005)

> Deadlifts
> 1) 405 x 6 (my first time doing deads since I pulled a muscle doing them 2 months ago)



Stop doing them for reps and you'll stop pulling muscles. OK, that's not entirely true. But deads take their toll. The more reps you do, the worse your form gets and you put yourself in a prone position. If you want to do reps with deads, I recommend doing 1 rep, setting the bar down, resetting yourself if need be, and pull the next. Doing non-stop reps can be rough.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Stop doing them for reps and you'll stop pulling muscles. OK, that's not entirely true. But deads take their toll. The more reps you do, the worse your form gets and you put yourself in a prone position. If you want to do reps with deads, I recommend doing 1 rep, setting the bar down, resetting yourself if need be, and pull the next. Doing non-stop reps can be rough.




that is a good point.  if I am doing reps with deads I will do it in a fashion where I take a max weight and I hit 1 rep every 5-10sec.  I will continue like that until I can do no more.  Usually around 10 reps or so.


----------



## Decker (Jul 6, 2005)

260# is alot of weight for bent rows...Well done.  Do you use under or overhanded grip?


----------



## M.J.H. (Jul 6, 2005)

> Stop doing them for reps and you'll stop pulling muscles.


Agreed.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 6, 2005)

.

im tall, so i simply do rack deads now, so i dont have so much shearing force on my lumbar


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 6, 2005)

Decker said:
			
		

> 260# is alot of weight for bent rows...Well done.  Do you use under or overhanded grip?




Usually I switch every four weeks.  Now I am doing overhand.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 6, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that is a good point. if I am doing reps with deads I will do it in a fashion where I take a max weight and I hit 1 rep every 5-10sec. I will continue like that until I can do no more. Usually around 10 reps or so.


This is exactly how I do them.

Cam, it's good to see you back.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks 


Today: Chest

Bench Press 
1) 295 x 8
2_ 295 x 5

Flys:
1) 65 x 7 (6 second negatives)

Weighted Dips
1_ 70lbs x 7  (rest pause) x 1  (slow, 4 second negatives)


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello Brother Camaro!!! Your throwin around some Huge numbers, I agree on the Deads too!!! I will be following along if ya don't mind


----------



## Decker (Jul 7, 2005)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Usually I switch every four weeks. Now I am doing overhand.


That's incredible weight.  Looks like your pulled muscle is a thing of the past.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 9, 2005)

Today: July 9th

Delts/Forearms

Dumbell Press
110 x 4 
100 x 8

Nautilus Press
1. 210 x 6 1/2
2. 150 negative, one arm only x 3 each arm w/ 4 second neg.

Side Lateral with good form
45 x 10

Rear Delts 

Forearms


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 9, 2005)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Stop doing them for reps and you'll stop pulling muscles. OK, that's not entirely true. But deads take their toll. The more reps you do, the worse your form gets and you put yourself in a prone position. If you want to do reps with deads, I recommend doing 1 rep, setting the bar down, resetting yourself if need be, and pull the next. Doing non-stop reps can be rough.



shit, so i am more at risk for injury because i have been doing deads for reps without stopping. So from now on, should i just do 1 rep, set it down and wait a few seconds then perform another rep, repeat?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2005)

Again, Impressive numbers!!! Hows it goin Brother Camaro?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 11, 2005)

July 11th Monday Night

Squats
1) 315 x 11
2) 335 x 6

Lunges w/70 lb dumbells
1) 6
2) 5

Ham Curls
1) 190 x 11


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 13, 2005)

Wed: July 13th... Arms

Barbell Curls:
1) 145 x 6

CG Bench
1) 275 x 9

Nautilus Curls- Negative Only
Each arm x 5 w/ 4 second count

Tricep PressDowns
1) 120 (lat pulldown machine) x 5 plus 2 rest-pause negatives

Hammer Curls
1) 50 x 5 1/2 with controlled count

Dip Machine
1) Stack x 9 w/ 4 sec negative


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2005)

2 Great w/o's Brother Camaro!!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jul 14, 2005)

Geeez Camaro, you're one strong dude, nice work(outs).


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks fellas

Saturday:  Beginning of my 2-week Blitz...

Back/Traps

Weighted pull-ups with 20 lbs
1)8
2)6
3) 4
4) 4
5) 3

Nautilus Rows
1) 275 x 11 with a controlled negative, approx 4 second
2) 185 negative only, one arm at a time x 5 w/ 5 sec negative

Shrugs


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 13, 2005)

Ok... work got me busy, and now Im returning.

Preworkout
No-Explode w/200mg of caffiene and 1000mg of Yohimbe


Friday:  Back/Traps

Bent Rows:
1) 295 x 7
2) 295 x 5
3) 295 x 5

Pull-Downs/front
1) 240 x 10
2) 260 x 6

Deadlifts (much lighter than I was doing)
1) 405 x 6
2) 405 x 5

Shrugs
1) 110lb dumbells x 12
2) 385 on Bar x 7


----------

